# clutch knocking??



## countryboy61283 (Mar 20, 2010)

Buddy of mine has a 07 750, completely stock. Just had the motor rebuilt but its making a knocking noise at idle right at the primary. When u give it gas it goes away. I been around motors that knock but I'm almost certain if it was the motor it would get louder instead of go away. Any ideas? Thanks


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

countryboy61283 said:


> Buddy of mine has a 07 750, completely stock. Just had the motor rebuilt but its making a knocking noise at idle right at the primary. When u give it gas it goes away. I been around motors that knock but I'm almost certain if it was the motor it would get louder instead of go away. Any ideas? Thanks


Yep..mine did it too. It needs new shoes. 260 bucks at the shop because I didn't want to but the 300 dollars of special tools for a one time use. Now mine is as quiet as can be. 

Here's a vid of mine before the shoes:


----------



## countryboy61283 (Mar 20, 2010)

Thanks, I figured that's what it is but I wanted to be for sure, is it better to fix yourself or have it Done


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

countryboy61283 said:


> Thanks, I figured that's what it is but I wanted to be for sure, is it better to fix yourself or have it Done


Its tricky sizing the correct shoes and there are two very expensive special tools you will have to buy plus your torque wrench will have to exceed 205 lbs...so...yeah...this is something that needs done by...someone with the talent and tools.


----------



## Waddaman (Oct 3, 2010)

Does is it really even need to be done? It doesn't cause any trouble other than making noise does it?


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

Waddaman said:


> Does is it really even need to be done? It doesn't cause any trouble other than making noise does it?


Well..its true it realy has no effect on how it works at this stage but with that much movement back and forth, it will pound the plastic shoes making it worse until it does have some effect on other parts...like flyweight contact areas and pins/bushings.


----------



## rmax (Nov 21, 2009)

mine knocks at low idle, i adjust my idle to were it will still go in gear with out grinding or jerking,that takes a little out of it


----------

